
Celebrating 150 years of MIT - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/celebrating-150-years-of-mit.html
======
Locke1689
Interesting, but I find it a little strange that they cherry-picked MIT.
There's nothing wrong with MIT, but why did Google feel the need to publicly
recognize them above others? Will they write the same article when Stanford,
Berkeley, or Carnegie Mellon hold certain birthdays?

~~~
nostrademons
My guess is only MIT and Stanford would warrant this treatment, MIT because of
its association with technology and position as one of the pre-eminent STEM
universities in the world, and Stanford because it was Google's birthplace.
Stanford's next significant birthday is its 150th in 2041; perhaps you'll see
a similar tribute then.

------
aliston
500 MIT graduates work at a company founded at Stanford :p. (I kid, I kid...
it's amazing to think about the innovation that has come out of there, here's
to another 150...)

------
rick_bc
Wow. 2% of Google comes from MIT! Google rocks!!!

...

Bravo, Google, but it's a bit obvious :)

------
JasonMoyMN79
MIT sucks, totally overrated.

~~~
scarllatti
It's the best place that a scientist or an engineer can be in

~~~
Locke1689
I find this conversation thread pointless. Let's end this here.

